#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  conventional thermochemical technologies in environmental engineering  pdf download

## akansha gupta

Around 83% of the solid biomass consumed  in Europe is dedicated to heat production and only 17% to power  generation. However, the latter is expanding rapidly, primarily in  Northern Europe, North America and Brazil owing to favorable policies  and abundant resources (IEA Bioenergy, 2002; Van Loo and Koppejan, 2008;  Eurobserver, 2010). Due to the low energy density and high  transportation costs of biomass fuel, dedicated biomass power plants are  usually smaller (5-25 MWe) than those using conventional fossil fuels,  resulting in lower energy conversion efficiencies (typically between  20-25% depending on plant size and technology) and higher investment  costs (2000-4000/kW).  	combustion plants also require expensive maintenance programs due to  corrosion, fouling and slagging caused by inorganic elements present in  the biomass fuel (Cl, K, Na, Ca, Mg) (Jenkins et al., 1998; Demirbas,  2005). Economic risks are also higher than in conventional power plants  owing to seasonal and yearly variability in the production and quality  of the biomass feed stocks, their scattered geographical distribution  and high transportation costs (Caputo et al., 2005).





  Similar Threads: GTU Conventional Power Engineering semester exam previous year question paper download pdf ENVIRONMENTAL IMPACT ASSESSMENT in environmental engineering  pdf download Environmental Management Capacity Building (EMCB) Projects,Environmental-engineering- environmental legislation and laws in environmental engineering  PDF DOWNLOAD CHALLENGES IN ENVIRONMENTAL MANAGEMENT in environmental engineering  pdf download

----------

